# ISO Lost Carbon Stiffy Push Pole



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Jax Fishing People:
Can you please keep an eye out for a 18' carbon push pole lost last night 3/23/18 between Palms launch and browns creek. I can offer a reward for returning it. 

It wasn't the nicest one out there but I had 40 hours refinishing it to better than new condition. 

Cell: 407-404-two six three one

Josh


----------

